# Vanessa Mai - Die Schlagernacht des Jahres aus der Waldbühne in Berlin 16.06.2018



## sprudl (17 Juni 2018)

Hi, wäre ganz nett, wenn vielleicht jemand diese Pics im HQ posten könnte?



 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 




Besten Dank im Voraus!​


----------



## Punisher (17 Juni 2018)

meeeeega
:drip:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (17 Juni 2018)

Nessa ist ein heisser Feger!!!


----------



## Ludger77 (18 Juni 2018)

Na wenn das kein heißes Höschen ist


----------



## xx--ice--xx (18 Juni 2018)

super!! danke!


----------



## Suedoldenburger (18 Juni 2018)

:thx::thx:
Vanessa ist der Wahnsinn !!


----------



## hoshi21 (18 Juni 2018)

was für eine hose :drip:


----------



## armin (18 Juni 2018)

echt super :thx:


----------



## mc-hammer (18 Juni 2018)

mit dem Höschen könnte ich Sie mit in den Club nehmen...


----------



## Bowes (20 Juni 2018)

*Klein aber fein die Bilder von der hübschen*


----------



## Schlaudraf (20 Juni 2018)

Danke für Vannessa im scharfem Höschen. Eine tolle Frau.


----------



## eagleeye. (20 Juli 2018)

*Ein bisschen sehr billig wie sie sich in letzter
Zeit outfitmässig gibt. Ein bisschen Eleganz und guter
Style würde ihr sehr viel besser stehen...schade.

ciao*


----------



## Hot (15 Sep. 2018)

Wie immer Vanessa Mai ist der Oberhammer geile Fotos. wink2:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Tittelelli (16 Sep. 2018)

die Tante auch die Branche wechseln? Da könnte sie dann ständig so rumlaufen.


----------



## taurus79 (27 Dez. 2018)

Hat schon was zu Bieten, die Gute!
:thx:


----------



## mauro (6 Jan. 2019)

very good singer and beautiful girl


----------

